

Are you a PHP God? Anonymous Free-Speech Platform (VC-backed) Needs You - jrr2015

Hello PHP Hacker/God<p>The goal of BoredAt is to surface the top thoughts and ideas of communities, attempting to democratize information and shed light on the question 'what are the people around you really thinking?'<p>Our contextual, uncensored social media company for universities is expanding its student-led pilot project to users at top companies and we're poised for rapid growth
X	Founded in February 2006, BoredAt took off w/ same trajectory as Facebook and 50% penetration on college campuses
X	We're backed by Redpoint Ventures and Draper Richards
X	Small, brilliant team, BoredAt architecture highly scalable
X	Located in downtown San Mateo
You should join BoredAt if you:
X	Are motivated by solving hard problems 
X	Like the idea of working in a small and agile startup environment 
X	Appreciate the idea of being one of the first employees in a company with unlimited potential
X	You like to implement features quickly without bureaucratic overhead
X	You start a lot of sentences with "What if.."
X	You don't wait for others to tell you what to do 
X	You are awesome
We offer competitive salaries, stock options, healthcare benefits, and an open culture<p>The Spec<p>Looking for talented front-end UI expert. This individual should be able to program all steps required for front-end UI feature and product development which includes:<p>1.	Convert design mockups to cross-browser compatible XHTML/CSS.
2.	Build necessary JavaScript required for front-end UI functionality. 
3.	Develop front-end PHP code for new and existing features.<p>Mastery in:
-	XHTML
-	CSS
-	JavaScript (OO)
-	PHP
-	Heavy DOM manipulation
-	AJAX via JSON<p>Knowledge of:
-	PHP MVC frameworks
-	Object Oriented application development
-	Prototype/Scriptaculous JavaScript Packages
-	Cross-browser compatibility issues and ability to develop solutions
-	MySQL<p>Strong plus:
-	Experience building Flash applications<p>Availability: Full-time
Location: downtown San Mateo, next to Caltrain<p>Send your resume to aneel@boredat.net
No recruitment agencies, please
======
henning
"anonymous free-speech platform" - that's is a very lofty description of a
site where you can go shoot the breeze about celebrities and so forth.

a lot of people who work on anonymity and free speech related software focus
on things like subverting national firewalls put in place by oppressive
totalitarian regimes - you just want to give people another way to dick around
on the internet. not that there's anything wrong with that.

~~~
jorgeortiz85
yeah, very lofty for a website that harvard students use to find anonymous
sex.

~~~
rms
<http://www.boredat.net/>

wow... that really is all anyone uses it for. Good luck monetizing this, guys.
Though it does seem like a valuable service.

------
tx
Whoever wrote PhpBB was not living in the Valley, where all message boards are
"poised for rapid growth" and backed by VC money, even primitive weekend
projects like Twitter.

Web 2.0 news that I see lately have started to drop me into "uncov mode" more
and more often...

------
davidw
"PHP God" brings to mind something like this:

<http://www.energycenter.com/auction.folder/Kali2.JPG>

------
ks
What about adding it to <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs> ?

~~~
ivankirigin
That appears to be for YC funded companies only.

------
ivan
PHP God with mastery in heavy DOM manipulation. Pretty nice combination :))

------
imsteve
bring the pain bitch.

Good luck. I'm sure you'll find what you seek.

